# Any interest in a harlequin army in uk?



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got an harlequin army I'm looking getting shot off wondering if there any interest I can supply list and pics if any interest I'm in Wiltshire in uk


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

What are you looking for, for it? If it's cash I can't help your. Are you looking for a trade?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Gothic said:


> What are you looking for, for it? If it's cash I can't help your. Are you looking for a trade?


soz didn't see ya post, I was ideally looking for cash but my consider trade, but depends what it was


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Anything specific?


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Any photos?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Honsou92 said:


> Any photos?


I can get some photos if intrested.

the army ill just list 

solitare- painted

shadow seerer- painted

death jester -painted


9 harliquins- 3 kissis, 2x embraces- almost finished final hightlights needed

rest below undercoated black



6 harliquins- 6x kissis

6 harliquins- 6x caresses

2x sky weavers- 2x haywire cannons

2x sky weavers - 2x shurikan cannons

2x star weavers

1x voidweaver.

codex and warriors of laughting god paint guide


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Kickboxer was there anything specific you want for it?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Gothic said:


> Kickboxer was there anything specific you want for it?


im open to offers tbh you can post here or pm me what ya got and ill have a think about it


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Only thing I have spare is a chaos army


----------

